# leo feeding problems??



## Cherry Lola (Oct 2, 2008)

my leo was originally fed on crickets when i got her but i soon swapped them for giant mealworms which she was loving until just over a week ago when i moved her to a bigger viv when she was due to shed, i know that they don't eat much when shedding and supposedly not at all when moved for a while but its the way she is she just seems a little bit interested nudges them and then turns her nose up at them, is this her telling me that she sick of them? or should i wait longer and stick it out? any advice greatly appreciated x


----------

